# Can I submit multiple EOI for 189 and 190 VISA



## Rana2023

Hi all, can you please help me in that...

My agent submittted EOI today and they submittted 189 and 190 in the same EOI.

Can I submittted another EOI separately only for 189??? 
Is this another EOI will affect the existing EOI submitted by agent?
Please help
















Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

Rana2023 said:


> Hi all, can you please help me in that...
> 
> My agent submittted EOI today and they submittted 189 and 190 in the same EOI.
> 
> Can I submittted another EOI separately only for 189???
> Is this another EOI will affect the existing EOI submitted by agent?
> Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you have applied through an agent, it will not be proper to submit EOIs directly
If you want to have multiple EOIs, ask your agent to do it
Cheers


----------



## newbiesp

Would highly recommend having separate EOIs for 189 and 190. Ask your agent to separate them out - especially for NSW 190 - you might face issues if you get invited - they specify to select only 190 and only NSW.


----------



## Complicatednew

Change your consultant. He is not competitive.

NSW 190 specifically says to create separate EOI for them.


----------



## cris4

Hi,
Code: 212411
Total points: 90 for SC 190, 100 for SC 491 (including State Nomination points).
What are my chances to get an invite and the estimated time it would take?
EOI was lodged on Dec 22.


----------



## Complicatednew

cris4 said:


> Hi,
> Code: 212411
> Total points: 90 for SC 190, 100 for SC 491 (including State Nomination points).
> What are my chances to get an invite and the estimated time it would take?
> EOI was lodged on Dec 22.


High chances. Your occupation is unique and you have good points.


----------



## cris4

Let's hope your words come true.

I have applied for NSW 190, VIC 190, and SA 491. What are the odds of getting the 190?


----------

